# What did you buy last for your Chi/Chis?



## Rocky

Hi,

thought this would be a fun thread. 
You post what you last bought for your Chi/Chis, preferably adding a picture.

I bought 2 Red Dingo ID tags. A star one and a plastic one, which I especially like as its lightweight and doesn't jingle.









I also ordered a Hunder snack dummy, Fortan Dental Care, Rinti Mini-Bits x 3, Chicken breast with fish, Rinti Chicken mini strips and I got some dried chicken breast for free .









A Hurtta Winter Jacket which he found still a bit weird wearing, but it's very functional (Still have another one of those for sale).









Next, I plan on buying a fabric crate for the car.



Hope to see loads of posts (with pictures if you like) of what you last bought your Chi


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

They got the bark box for ninjas bday this was augusts box I signed them up for 6 months










And they got a cheap new bed which ninja is currently sleeping in lol

Baby approves of the bed too









Baby has got about 6 dresses from Elaine recently also 

I have to grab new collars and tags since we just moved less than a week ago


----------



## elaina

i got a new coat for Latte. i love it so much it fits her beautifully! i may be getting one for Minnie if there are any more left. i think this seller also has the brown cheetah print coat too. 
Hip Doggie Super Soft Pink Cheetah Print Mink Dog Vest | eBay


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

elaina said:


> i got a new coat for Latte. i love it so much it fits her beautifully! i may be getting one for Minnie if there are any more left. i think this seller also has the brown cheetah print coat too.
> Hip Doggie Super Soft Pink Cheetah Print Mink Dog Vest | eBay


I love that Elaine!!!


----------



## elaina

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I love that Elaine!!!


hi Sherri, 
it is really nice !!! i just bought one for Minnie. i couldnt resist


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> i got a new coat for Latte. i love it so much it fits her beautifully! i may be getting one for Minnie if there are any more left. i think this seller also has the brown cheetah print coat too.
> Hip Doggie Super Soft Pink Cheetah Print Mink Dog Vest | eBay


Lola has that same one in tan and brown! Isn't it soooo soft??? And it's got the D-ring for walking! How perfect!


----------



## heartagram

that coat is soo cute!

Rocky, was the free sample rocco chings? noah goes absolutely rabid for those! he adores them. I just gave him one to chew on but he decided to try to eat it whole so was chasing him around trying to get it off him before he choked whislt he was desperately trying to eat it all! never seen him like that before hahah dno what is in it but he goes mad.

last thing I bought was a small collar off ebay and a tag of etsy, recently arrived was a strawberry shaped bed/house.


----------



## Rocky

I don't think it was Rocco, but just some Zooplus own brand? But Rocky loves dried chicken!


----------



## heartagram

i got mine as a freebie from zooplus so possibly the same.


----------



## Zorana1125

The last things I bought my pack were new collars from etsy! And I also got a bunch of new things from auntie Elaine!! Almost forgot about Leo's hoodie from etsy too that hasn't come in yet!
Leo's 









Mojo's









Lola's









Leo's hoodie


----------



## elaina

Zorana1125 said:


> Lola has that same one in tan and brown! Isn't it soooo soft??? And it's got the D-ring for walking! How perfect!


it really is perfect. i was so happy when i saw it and tried it on Latte. that D ring is great too !!!

love the collars you bought your babies. i would want to get one too for my girls but they have never worn collars, only harnesses


----------



## Lisa T

I bought a furminator cos everyone said they are great, it's not arrived yet so i'l just have to wait and see.


----------



## Zorana1125

Thanks!! They only wear them for show, I would never walk them on it! 
I have a collar obsession, unfortunately!! Lol.


----------



## Huly

Mine got beef jerky over the weekend and loved it!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb

I got Zeus his hoodie from Zorana! But I plan to buy more stuff when I get paid Friday too.


----------



## jesuschick

Nothing new. Mine have too much stuff. Unless it is dead of winter, they prefer naked versus clothing and we have tons of beds and blankets and harnesses, leads and a toy box (and floor) full of toys.

I guess I will have to say more Ziwipeak. Good nutrition to help them live longer and be healthier-now that is a good investment!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Lisa T said:


> I bought a furminator cos everyone said they are great, it's not arrived yet so i'l just have to wait and see.


Let me know how it is! We been
Looking at those too did you find it any cheaper online?


----------



## Rocky

I got my furminator for a good price of Amazon and absolutely love it. Never had a brush that worked better for Rocky.


----------



## Zorana1125

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> I got Zeus his hoodie from Zorana! But I plan to buy more stuff when I get paid Friday too.


Love it! I still have a juicy hoodie left! And a skull one from k&c!!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb

Zorana1125 said:


> Love it! I still have a juicy hoodie left! And a skull one from k&c!!


Are they the same size? I love the yellow on Zeus. Hahaha, its so bright and cheery. 

I've been looking on etsy too. I saw you found some CAYOOOT stuff!


----------



## miuccias

I will get my first 2 chis this saturday so I have been shopping a lot lately  but my fav ones are these pet beds. I realized it could be possible they will end up sleeping together in the same bed but as they are for boy and girl I wanted to have both.
View attachment 7792
View attachment 7791



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky

The beds are sooo cute.


----------



## Zorana1125

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Are they the same size? I love the yellow on Zeus. Hahaha, its so bright and cheery.
> 
> I've been looking on etsy too. I saw you found some CAYOOOT stuff!


I think the juicy is xs and the k&c is and xxs. I have to check when I get home! The juicy will fit for sure, I have to see about the k&c.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Rocky said:


> I got my furminator for a good price of Amazon and absolutely love it. Never had a brush that worked better for Rocky.



Amazon doesn't ship to Canada  the ones on eBay aren't much cheaper than the store.



miuccias said:


> I will get my first 2 chis this saturday so I have been shopping a lot lately  but my fav ones are these pet beds. I realized it could be possible they will end up sleeping together in the same bed but as they are for boy and girl I wanted to have both.
> View attachment 7792
> View attachment 7791
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Love love those beds did u Orderthem online?


----------



## doginthedesert

I bought a set of weave poles (really I bought supplies and made a set of poles)- 









And a BarkBox (its a monthly subscription for dogs stuff)-


----------



## miuccias

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Love love those beds did u Orderthem online?


Yes I was looking everywhere on internet for beds and such and felt in love with these ones. Bought them at zooplus.


----------



## heartagram

Just bought 







:coolwink:

Plus two cans of ziwipeak, apple shampoo spray and a flexi leash, oh and also had vaccination today.

It's so addicting .. so broke now.


----------



## Zorana1125

heartagram said:


> Just bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :coolwink:
> 
> Plus two cans of ziwipeak, apple shampoo spray and a flexi leash, oh and also had vaccination today.
> 
> It's so addicting .. so broke now.


Omg those hoodies are adorable? Where did u find them?? In love!!! What a lucky boy to have you!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

iv just bought 2 water dispensers off ebay, bargain at €3.75 each no p&p!! from hongkong
last things were 3 collars and a harness also from hongkong,


----------



## heartagram

Zorana1125 said:


> Omg those hoodies are adorable? Where did u find them?? In love!!! What a lucky boy to have you!



Warm Sweety panda Pet Puppy Cothes Dog Coats Clothing Jacket Apparel Costumes | eBay
ebay! not that exp either but shipping does take ages, I just couldn't resist


----------



## MMS

Stella got a new harness, b/c she's outgrown the old one 
She also got a longer leash so she can keep up with her brother and sister on walks, and HER VERY FIRST COLLAR! She was so excited when I pulled the collar out of the bag she jumped right up on my lap and didn't struggle at all for me to put it on! Surprised the crap outa me! lol She doesn't fuss with it much either, has only scratched at it once or twice! Such a big girl!


----------



## Rocky

Got Rocky a Kong today.


----------



## miuccias

Rocky said:


> Got Rocky a Kong today.


me too  but the light blue one.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky

He absolutely loves it! Stuffed his wet food in there with some tiny bits of cheese. Made it soo much more interesting for him than eating it out of his bowl and took him way longer too .


----------



## momofmany

Charlie got some new bully sticks, a couple balls, a squeeky toy, winter coat, and 2 new kittens. He's a very spoilt boy.


----------



## Star's Mama

A bully stick longer than Star...I won it so it was free 
Washable Potty pads


Rocky, now I got to get the same star ID tags like yours since my chi's name is Star...lol



heartagram said:


> Warm Sweety panda Pet Puppy Cothes Dog Coats Clothing Jacket Apparel Costumes | eBay
> ebay! not that exp either but shipping does take ages, I just couldn't resist


I gotta have it! I love pandas!! I gotta wait til I got extra tho. Post pics when you get it, please!


----------



## Rocky

Star's Mama said:


> Rocky, now I got to get the same star ID tags like yours since my chi's name is Star...lol


Haha, got for it! They have loads of different colours (not just black).


----------



## Rocky

Got Rocky a pack of dried duck breast today and he loved it!


----------



## cc.cinco

I got a baby crib pee pad and cut it into three pieces to use as washable potty pads. Works perfect! They weren't potty trained when I got them and we're having a "wee" bit of trouble in that department. They are doing much better but not perfect. I didn't want to use pee pads but I don't really have a choice. Also got some temporary fence panels and kongs. I bought toys, a lot, in the beginning - but they simply do not play, except for with me, and then only for a few minutes at a time. It sounds sad but they're perfectly happy dogs. I think they are older than was estimated. Quite a bit older.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile

elaina said:


> i got a new coat for Latte. i love it so much it fits her beautifully! i may be getting one for Minnie if there are any more left. i think this seller also has the brown cheetah print coat too.
> Hip Doggie Super Soft Pink Cheetah Print Mink Dog Vest | eBay


That's Bebe modeling that coat. Anyone know Bebe? Nikki is a friend of mine, recently she received a plaque from the Guinness Book of world records for Bebe being the smallest canine model!!!!! cool!!! I just saw them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile

Oh my gosh.....I just bought a lot of stuff for the pups in the past few days!!! I ordered a console car seat, a dress for Ava, a couple of silly hats and a wig, a Halloween dress for Mona Lisa. 


I haven't taken a picture of Mona Lisa in her new dress yet. I hope I can teach her to pose like Ava.....
View attachment 7802


View attachment 7803


Oh, I just ordered a new camera today also, so maybe I'll get better pics of the chi's. :coolwink:


----------



## AussieLass

That's EXACTLY the sort of car seat I long for to take all 4 .... every single one I look at though has that horrible fake lambswool stuff inside that turns hideous after a wash or two - oh how I loathe that stuff, it's an abomination against man & sheep!


----------



## Zorana1125

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> Oh my gosh.....I just bought a lot of stuff for the pups in the past few days!!! I ordered a console car seat, a dress for Ava, a couple of silly hats and a wig, a Halloween dress for Mona Lisa.
> 
> 
> I haven't taken a picture of Mona Lisa in her new dress yet. I hope I can teach her to pose like Ava.....
> View attachment 7802
> 
> 
> View attachment 7803
> 
> 
> Oh, I just ordered a new camera today also, so maybe I'll get better pics of the chi's. :coolwink:


Is that made by Animals Matter??


----------



## ggtina

Recently in the last week. Kongs, calming collars, Thundershirts, Pet-Eze, snacks, Sock-Monkey Toys. I think that is it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Waiting for Odie's new Susan Lanci step in harness and matching leash to come in the mail! Other than that, I'm waiting for some ziwi peak to try out and bought her a cute shirt from Elaine.


----------



## pigeonsheep

i got KC a new carrier. The New York Dog Soho one 









just put it to use today and she loved it!









also bought an IP Cam to keep watch while im at work on her in her playpen a couple months ago and this is the screenshot i took today while i was seein what kind of mischief she was gonna get into









i also bought her 3 custom made dresses made in her size


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile

Zorana1125 said:


> Is that made by Animals Matter??



Yes, it is by "Animals Matter" I took this picture while at a pet event recently and fell in love with it!!! It's deeper and Ava just melted into it and layed down! The only thing is that it was tan and the interior of my car is gray, so I had to order one. This one is the smallest - called something like the Sport Console seat, I think. Ava is 3 1/2 lbs and fits in it perfectly!!


----------



## Zorana1125

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> Yes, it is by "Animals Matter" I took this picture while at a pet event recently and fell in love with it!!! It's deeper and Ava just melted into it and layed down! The only thing is that it was tan and the interior of my car is gray, so I had to order one. This one is the smallest - called something like the Sport Console seat, I think. Ava is 3 1/2 lbs and fits in it perfectly!!


I thought it looked familiar! I have the bigger version of that one, it holds 2 dogs ( 2 leash clips) but all 3 of mine fit in it! It's by far my favorite carseat! I know it's kinda pricey but so worth it. And it's made really well! I actually wanted to buy Leo that one but for some odd reason it wouldn't fit on our jeep console (straps were too thick or something). She looks so adorable in it!!! <3


----------



## elaina

Zorana, 
which website can i find this car seat on. i want one for my spoiled girls !!!


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> Zorana,
> which website can i find this car seat on. i want one for my spoiled girls !!!


Hi dear!! You want the size I have? Let me call my friend who owns this store wooflife that I buy everything from bc I think I paid way less than what they were asking online. What state do you live in? I can see if she will ship it! It's called the LA Rider.


----------



## elaina

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi dear!! You want the size I have? Let me call my friend who owns this store wooflife that I buy everything from bc I think I paid way less than what they were asking online. What state do you live in? I can see if she will ship it! It's called the LA Rider.


thank you !!! 
is there a color choice? i know i dont want anything smaller. is it around the same size as the medium sized Snoozer? i'm in Massachusetts 
let me know ...


----------



## Zorana1125

She only has grey, and she has two sizes. I'll measure mine to see what size I have. It fits mojo and Lola where they can both lay down. All 3 can fit if they're sitting. It takes up one seat spot in my car if that helps. I think it's $120. I can get u measurements tonight, I work til 7.


----------



## elaina

ok! that looks perfect. Tootsie is a big girl, she's 10 pounds. Minnie is 5 pounds. i think those 2 will fit comfy. they love to snuggle up anyways. . let me know. i found the website that makes them and they did have a camel color but only in the bigger size i think. i love the grey. that would match my car interior. it looks like it comes in 3 sizes. the small would definitely be too small. i think the medium. the large would have to take up more than a seat in the back seat. let me know. thanks !!!


----------



## Zorana1125

I was just looking at their site, I think I have the regular one that measures 16x16 and holds up to 20lbs but I may be wrong.


----------



## elaina

by the regular one do you mean the small size or the medium size? i'll hve to look again at the site ...

i looked it up and the one that fits 20 pounds is 16 X 16. 
then the next size up is 16 X 20 

then theres one called a Limo , thas alot bigger


----------



## Cream Chi's

For Tom & Ziggy


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> by the regular one do you mean the small size or the medium size? i'll hve to look again at the site ...
> 
> i looked it up and the one that fits 20 pounds is 16 X 16.
> then the next size up is 16 X 20
> 
> then theres one called a Limo , thas alot bigger


I lied! I have the 2x (16x20), I looked at the picture online. I thought I had the 16x16 based on dimensions but when I saw the picture, I realized it wasn't that one. Sorry for all the confusion!!


----------



## elaina

Zorana1125 said:


> I lied! I have the 2x (16x20), I looked at the picture online. I thought I had the 16x16 based on dimensions but when I saw the picture, I realized it wasn't that one. Sorry for all the confusion!!


i did alittle searching and i didnt realize that the snoozer came in a micro fabric cover ... comes in lots of colors also. so , i may go with one of these now, not sure???



Dog Car Seat - Medium Lookout - Customize Yours

theres a scarlett color that i think is real pretty with a bone pattern in it ....


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> i did alittle searching and i didnt realize that the snoozer came in a micro fabric cover ... comes in lots of colors also. so , i may go with one of these now, not sure???
> 
> 
> 
> Dog Car Seat - Medium Lookout - Customize Yours
> 
> theres a scarlett color that i think is real pretty with a bone pattern in it ....


I think those look beautiful too! The only thing I don't like about my snoozer is the mechanism by which it's secured to the seat. I don't feel that it would actually stay in place if I (heaven forbid) got in an accident. The LA rider has a groove at the bottom for the seat belt to hug around and there is a plastic clip at the top that is actually secured to the seat belt to make sure it stays put. But nonetheless, the snoozer micro is gorgeous!


----------



## Jayda

My name is Lynda and I have a collar addiction for my little one . I just bought this collar off Etsy:

Lulu the Ladybug Collar with Grosgrain Bow by crazyforcollars

I have had Lady just over three months and she has 10 collars (luckily my husband is oblivious). It is too easy to buy stuff for these little dogs! I call Lady, Ladybug at times so this collar was perfect!


----------



## Penelope

I just bought my girls a cute dog sofa. Delivery this Saturday....cant wait! 

Amazon.com: Brinkmann Pet 29-Inch by 19-Inch Faux Leather Sofa Bed: Pet Supplies


----------



## Rocky

Just received my Zooplus order. Got a bag of Acana, Purizon (apparentely new, made in the UK and looked really good) and some Dokas chew treats. Actually had ordered Lupoderm Skin and Coat Treatment as well, but it wasn't in stock. I got a voucher though to cover the delivery costs for when it's in stock .


----------



## heartagram

some things I bought today / arrived in the post.
I just want to show off his tag with cross charm though because I think it is gorgeous, well happy with that etsy seller ♥


----------



## pupluv168

heartagram said:


> some things I bought today / arrived in the post.
> I just want to show off his tag with cross charm though because I think it is gorgeous, well happy with that etsy seller ♥


I adore the carrier!!!! And the charm is very beautiful. You have great taste!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky

Wow love the carrier!! Even though I am sure it would be too small for Rocky anyways .


----------



## Mocha

I just recently bought my Moch a car seat... We just went camping and she sat in it hanging off our canopy!!! We have a larger dog as well so she just loves getting in the dirt with him!!! Love them both!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Charlotte~

I bought Daisy a muzzle earlier *shame face* lol. She needs it for vet trips, even thought she's started to get used to them lately. Saves the vets looking for the one muzzle they have that she can wear (still too big!). 

Waiting for an eBay seller to reply then I will be buying her a new harness and 2 hoodies, since summer is practically over here xD


----------



## Zorana1125

I gave in and bought Lola another collar from etsy!! Shannon made it custom for her! I cannot wait to get it!


----------



## Zorana1125

heartagram said:


> some things I bought today / arrived in the post.
> I just want to show off his tag with cross charm though because I think it is gorgeous, well happy with that etsy seller ♥


Great choices!! Love everything!


----------



## Pumpernickel

I ordered Max a load of goodies from Zooplus and they arrived today 

I got him a 2 in 1 puzzle game, a load of natural treats and chews - all for just £20! I think this lot will keep him going for a long time!! 

(you can see the little man trying sniff out what was on the table on the left of the photo!!)


----------



## Pumpernickel

Ooooh and I almost forgot - thanks Sabine for mentioning Zooplus, I'm really pleased with their stuff!


----------



## Rocky

You are welcome, Lianne! I really love ordering at Zooplus as they have a great variety of stuff. 

If anyone is from the UK, would like to order something of Zooplus and hasn't ordered there before, pls give me a private message, as I can send you an invitation and get you some % off .


----------



## Pumpernickel

Rocky said:


> You are welcome, Lianne! I really love ordering at Zooplus as they have a great variety of stuff.
> 
> If anyone is from the UK, would like to order something of Zooplus and hasn't ordered there before, pls give me a private message, as I can send you an invitation and get you some % off .


They really do!! Max has been going mental for the new treats, just a shame he can't have too many!

There is an offer on the site at the moment where you can get 10% off with your first order  And if you spend £19 or more you get free delivery.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

heartagram said:


> some things I bought today / arrived in the post.
> I just want to show off his tag with cross charm though because I think it is gorgeous, well happy with that etsy seller ♥


I love the strawberry bed and Mylo has the lamb in blue!


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

I most recently bought him a new crate, because he chewed through some of the mesh in his other one. Today I'm going to go on ebay and Amazon and try to find some really cute bandanas/clothes and a carrier. I'm having a really hard time finding a glam but yet boyish carrier. If y'all have any suggestions, let me know!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

This is Charlie's new bed. I wanted the pei pod but was too expensive so was really surprised when I saw this on petplanets website. It was only £33! Charlie loves it!  x
//


----------



## Chihuahualuv2

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> This is Charlie's new bed. I wanted the pei pod but was too expensive so was really surprised when I saw this on petplanets website. It was only £33! Charlie loves it!  x
> //


I LOVE that bed...I bet both my dogs would too!


----------



## Monica1979

*Enough to each other...*

My chihuahuas don't need anything because they are two, I cuddle them a lot and they play all time as you can see here...




I think that's what they really need, all the accessories we buy, we buy more for ourselves then for them...They really don't care...

Monica


----------



## Bellababy

Since I just got my baby yesterday I bought her all her supplies! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Aquarius

I bought two of these snuggle beds about a year ago but I am so impressed with them I thought I'd put them here for anyone thinking of the cold weather ahead. I form them into cups and the two chis sleep in them every night - soo cosy

I wash them frequently and they are still perfect even the foam rigid top and they are very reasonable to buy. 

I'm even thinking now of buying two extra in case they go out of stock!

Trixie Cuddle Bag Jasira: Great Deals on Cat Beds & Cat Toys at zooplus


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## heartagram

Aquarius said:


> I bought two of these snuggle beds about a year ago but I am so impressed with them I thought I'd put them here for anyone thinking of the cold weather ahead. I form them into cups and the two chis sleep in them every night - soo cosy
> 
> I wash them frequently and they are still perfect even the foam rigid top and they are very reasonable to buy.
> 
> I'm even thinking now of buying two extra in case they go out of stock!
> 
> Trixie Cuddle Bag Jasira: Great Deals on Cat Beds & Cat Toys at zooplus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oh I've been wanting a snuggle bag! but the oness I've seen have been so expensive, def gonna get this


----------



## AussieLass

heartagram said:


> Oh I've been wanting a snuggle bag! but the oness I've seen have been so expensive, def gonna get this


*
Oh wow, those snuggle sacks are to die for and SO INEXPENSIVE compared to the run of the mill plain no-pill microfleece ones you see everywhere which would be no-where near as warm as these. I also adore the Bear & ??? ones = you Brits are so lucky, it must be the climate that gives rise to these beautiful creations you have access to.*

Today I just ordered 4 of those Leopard & Giraffe harnesses I put up a week or so ago and 4 really sweet and inexpensive Bandanas from Etsy (I finally caved & bought something on Etsy), I do hope it proves my opinion of most products on there wrong. Slaps self for spending $'s on unnecessary frou-frou.


----------



## Jayda

Lady got something for Halloween today.....but no pictures until October 31st!


----------



## Aquarius

AussieLass said:


> *
> Oh wow, those snuggle sacks are to die for and SO INEXPENSIVE compared to the run of the mill plain no-pill microfleece ones you see everywhere which would be no-where near as warm as these. I also adore the Bear & ??? ones = you Brits are so lucky, it must be the climate that gives rise to these beautiful creations you have access to.*
> 
> I know these are brilliant  did you see the tiny photos of Poppy in hers I posted? she's so cute in the mornings when I come down, I see nothing but the bed, then an ear, then two ears and finally she pokes her head up
> I can't recommend these beds enough.
> 
> I loved those harnesses you posted, let us know how you find them - I am hoping to buy the buddy belts that LS posted - wow they are expensive though, so I may leave them a little while


----------



## SkyAtBlue

ElvisPresley'sMom said:


> I most recently bought him a new crate, because he chewed through some of the mesh in his other one. Today I'm going to go on ebay and Amazon and try to find some really cute bandanas/clothes and a carrier. I'm having a really hard time finding a glam but yet boyish carrier. If y'all have any suggestions, let me know!


I recently bought this carrier. Its very cute and my girl sleeps in it, but I don't think its very comfortable. So I'm going to cut out some cardboard so she doesn't sink into it when I'm carrying her.

  

Cha-Cha-Couture


----------



## AussieLass

Oooh, I finally relented and bought these bits of gorgeousness - on my budget I can't afford frou-frou but finally decided I couldn't live without these, they just remind me of my times in the UK, they're so, so UK'ish 

Dog Bandana in Teal FloralReversible by GurleyGirlBoutique on Etsy for the girls

and Dog Bandana in Freshcut Fall by GurleyGirlBoutique on Etsy for the boys (see reverse side).

They're so gorgeous and inexpensive, just beautiful.

Oooh, no I didn't see the pics Jane, but I'm about to start trawling through your posts to find them, sounds absolutely heart-melting. This dang system often drops out new posts that I've never read before, it's a real bugbear for me!

Edited to add: Oh how I hate those teeny weeny pics iPhones download on here, nonetheless, that is one absolutely precious little munchkin you've got there, absolutely exquisite, sigh, if only my batteries would charge so I could take some pics


----------



## jenrae

The last thing I bought Pixie was a new pink collar. I have always had Pugs and am used to using harnesses. Pixie has chewed through 4 in the 6 mons. we have had her ssooo she got a new pink collar !!! :0)


----------



## LittleGemma

I have these two items on the way for Gemma:



















So excited to get them in the mail.  Poor Gemma is suffocating in pink, lmao.


----------



## Missygal

Omg that one with the elephant is too cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## LittleGemma

Missygal said:


> Omg that one with the elephant is too cute!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Isn't it!  It's coming from Elaine. It's one of the Ruff Ruff Couture hoodies that she has for sale right now.


----------



## jenrae

I am a pink person so my dogs get a lot of pink too :0) Onyx has a black harness right now because I couldn't find her a pink one !!! next one will be pink their winter sweaters are pink !!!!


----------



## LittleGemma

jenrae said:


> I am a pink person so my dogs get a lot of pink too :0) Onyx has a black harness right now because I couldn't find her a pink one !!! next one will be pink their winter sweaters are pink !!!!


I actually don't like the color pink for myself but I just love it for Gemma. She has a pink harness, a pink and white pearl necklace and now these two pieces of clothing. I wanted pink clothes because her harness will be worn over them, so I figured they matched best.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Gee, now I feel like a bad Chi mom. All I got for Bacchus was a few cotton tees so he can wear them under his harness for potty breaks outside and I plan on recycling a sweater from when my poodle was a pup - it's a perfect fit. He did just get a heartworm test, skin scraping and mange meds - and a new home with me from the pound this week, and I made a small donation in his name. lol He already has a huge crate and a pillow bed and a bunch of blankies. I keep travel crates in the Jeep for everyone's safety. And, about once a month, I go to the local packing house and get fresh raw bones and goodies for everyone. 

As soon as I know he's healthy, he will get microchipped and his required surgery and vaccs. We're having to wait until the mange is under control. 

Oh, wait, I did pick up some soothing shampoo that smells like apples, too. I was looking at necklaceses (I can't call them collars if I refuse to use a collar for walkies), but since he has a periodic cough, snort thing (collapsing trachea?) I want to wait on that until his hair grows back and the vet clears his throat from collar wear. I found the cutest bow tie collar......


----------



## Rocky

Aww, so cute! 

I was just about to order natural chews off Zooplus, but one of the items is out of stock so will have to wait until it's back in :-/.


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

A Lands End canvas tote dog carrier, and had it monogrammed with his name (I love personalizing his things). Also got a tshirt that says "I love my mommy", a Chargers jersey for him to wear on days that they play football, a skull and crossbones hoodie, Pawz boots for this fall (he hates cold and wet on his paws), and Warren London oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## Rocky

Would love to see a pic of the carrier .


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

Rocky, The Lands End carrier is supposed to be here by the 26th. Will definitely upload a pic when I get it! 

The hoodie that I ordered him came today! Here's a pic - he loves it.


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

Chargers jersey came today!  He loves it!


----------



## jenrae

I bought Pixie 2 Kong toys today. her chew toys have to be very strong or she will chew them up in 15 minsOne toy had a red rope wrapped around it. Just brought it to me and the red rope was chewed off!!!! Don't know what to get her to play with !!!!


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

jenrae said:


> I bought Pixie 2 Kong toys today. her chew toys have to be very strong or she will chew them up in 15 minsOne toy had a red rope wrapped around it. Just brought it to me and the red rope was chewed off!!!! Don't know what to get her to play with !!!!


Wow, she sounds like she's quite the chewer! Elvis Presley can chew through almost anything too - including the mesh on the crate that I bought him a few weeks ago!


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

Got a delivery for Elvis today - a whole ton of bandanas!


----------



## jenrae

ElvisPresley'sMom said:


> Wow, she sounds like she's quite the chewer! Elvis Presley can chew through almost anything too - including the mesh on the crate that I bought him a few weeks ago!


She has even chewed the end off her small Kong so the one I bought yesterday is bigger !! She is crated at night and She has holes chewed in her crate blanket, Has chewed the zipper off of their new bed. " Got to love Her , She's the baby"


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/members/elvispresley-smom-albums-elvis-presley-picture8919-a.jpg

I'm still waiting for the Lands End carrier, but I went shopping today and couldn't resist buying him this carrier as well!


----------



## LittleGemma

ElvisPresley'sMom said:


> I'm still waiting for the Lands End carrier, but I went shopping today and couldn't resist buying him this carrier as well!


I LOVE that carrier!!!


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

LittleGemma said:


> I LOVE that carrier!!!


Thanks! I'm in love with it too!


----------



## rhea&macy

Macy got a new outfit ! Since it's getting cold here in Michigan, she got a blue and white polka dot coat, with a blinged out bow ! And a cute brown sweater to match !


----------



## Rocky

As it seemed like you can't get any soft minky dog blankets in the UK, I have just ordered some fabrics online . So will make Rocky his own cuddly minky blanket. Can't wait for the fabrics to arrive!

I will have enough fabric to make more than 1 blanket so if anyone is interested to get a cuddly minky blanket for their dog let me know .


----------



## Little_em00

Rocky said:


> As it seemed like you can't get any soft minky dog blankets in the UK, I have just ordered some fabrics online . So will make Rocky his own cuddly minky blanket. Can't wait for the fabrics to arrive!
> 
> I will have enough fabric to make more than 1 blanket so if anyone is interested to get a cuddly minky blanket for their dog let me know .


I would love one for Rupert but I'm not sure what a minky blanket is!!


----------



## Rocky

I'll PM you a picture with how the blanket is going to look like.


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

Would love to see what the minky blankets look like! Could you PM me a pic as well?


----------



## ~LS~

Oh I hate this thread!!!  It makes me want to shop!!! :lol:

...need self control...


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

~LS~ said:


> Oh I hate this thread!!!  It makes me want to shop!!! :lol:
> 
> ...need self control...


LOL I love, love, love shopping for Elvis. My hubby dreads shopping for him


----------



## ~LS~

ElvisPresley'sMom said:


> LOL I love, love, love shopping for Elvis. My hubby dreads shopping for him


Buy without hubby, and then when he sees it, say "What? This old thing? Elvis always had that!"  

...I'm so evil! lol



ps: I'm loving the whole "Elvis from Vegas" thing. Very cool.


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

Hehe, he always gives in. He just likes to put up a front of griping  And thank you for the compliment on Elvis's name! Hehe


----------



## Rocky

Just ordered loads of natural chews of Zooplus .


----------



## Chica n Ella

What a fun thread idea!  I recently bought Chica a new pink Petco mesh adjustable harness, obviously from Petco. Also a Dog Cave bed (which she LOVES) on clearance at Petsmart, and a pink camo Casual Canine hoodie from Amazon, for our cold Nebraska Winters. Pictures below, because I still can't figure out how to include them directly in my post.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

2 t-shirts, one that says "don't watch me poop" and one that says "sloppy kisser". Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

The Lands End pet carrier finally got here with his name on it. It's really, really well made and I love everything about it.


----------



## Rocky

My Zooplus order has arrived.
It included chickenbreast with fish, rabbit breast meat, Purizon dryfood (which I got for free with my Zooplus points  ), pizzle, angus beef sinews, beef gullet jerky, dried poultry mix (chicken necks, turkey necks and chicken stomachs) and beef scalp. Rocky was really happy when I opened the package .


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom

Aw so many goodies!!!


----------



## pupluv168

On the way home from school, I stopped at petsmart. Toby got a new t-shirt, a new kong (his old one got lost when we moved at the end of July and I just had time to replace it), and a new squeaky toy. 

Here he is modeling his new t-shirt and kong. The tee says "I'm why we can't have nice things" which is soooo true in this case. 











Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## teetee

I bought a 6 pack of tennis balls and a new pee pad tray.


----------



## Star's Mama

About 2 weekends ago, I bought Star a light blue Puppia harness, I know she's a girl but that's the only color that I like at the store.

I finally found a store that sold ZP!! It's the last place that I want to travel to because of the location but I called and asked anyway. So I bought venison zp flavor.

I need to buy a new collar and clothes tho!


----------



## CheyMUA

My last purchases this week were : mini tennis balls, two nylabones, a buddy belt and leather lead for Zeus , bully sticks (yuk), two new coats (its getting v.chilly)


----------



## intent2smile

Jaxx's last presents were 3 new shirts (he grew out of some of his ones from last year.) He also got a new set of JW rings that were on clearance at Petsmart for $2.97. He also got a new holey ball by JW.


----------



## kimr

Well, I came in with some bully sticks for the Chis, and a cubed furry cat bed for the cat. 

Somehow the Chis wound up with the bully sticks and the cat bed.

So I guess I bought them a bed.


----------



## Rocky

Bought Rocky ZiwiPeak venison treats today.









And have ordered Rocky a new harness yesterday. Will hopefully be here soon.


----------



## Luvmywinnie

Bought Winnie a sweater, her first one


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## stephanie.f8291

*Biscuit's Petco finds*

So I had some errands to run this afternoon that took me just until the middle of rush hour to have to go home, so my daughter, Biscuit, and I made a just going to look around petco stop until traffic cleared so we could get back across town. Here is what we found in the clearance bin plus a few natural chews:


We turkey jerky, pigs ear, hove of some kind, a bully stick, a new collar for $1!, a walk 2 dogs at once thing for $1 (even though I only have one dog I am going to take the tiny leash latches off and put on the leashes that we do have because I can't get a leash with these latches for less than $20), 2 balls, 2 stuffie toys for 25 cents each, lime cologne, and my fav doggy wash (for $2) cause they are discontinuing it.










The sleep sac under all of that is a new one that I made. I love my chi applique that I made.










And here is a pic of the collar. It is perfect for October and Halloween!


----------



## pigeonsheep

petsmart had a huge sale! i went nuts


----------



## Missygal

Luvmywinnie said:


> Bought Winnie a sweater, her first one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


That's very cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Barracuda51

I got this cute little bed for Muffin, comes with the little pink bone toy should be here in few days will get pics of it once here. I also got her few new squeaky toys and some treats. I cant find any outfits or sweaters tiny enough for her right now so i just cut socks to fit her like a sweater. 

Her bed..


----------



## Chica n Ella

Luvmywinnie said:


> Bought Winnie a sweater, her first one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oh my goodness, she looks so darling in her new sweater!


----------



## Rocky

Love the dog bed. It looks so comfy.

I bought Rocky a new Red Dingo reflective harness. Figured it was well needed as it's getting darker earlier outside by the day .


----------



## theshanman97

The last thing I got tillie was........ A load of clothes ! Haha ! And a cool ball that I bought when I was in Exeter x


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Rocky

Not really initially intended to be for Rocky but decided to keep one of the leads and sell the rest.  
I actually really liked the purple ones but as Rocky is a boy I thought the bronw/black one was more appropriate to keep.


----------



## Barracuda51

Heres a pic of Muffins new bed, wow looky all that room she has in there.. LOL!! And to think this was a small bed to.


----------



## SkyAtBlue

Barracuda51 said:


> Heres a pic of Muffins new bed, wow looky all that room she has in there.. LOL!! And to think this was a small bed to.



Awwwwww, she's looks so adorable and the bed is so cute.


----------



## Huly

Buying clothes from Aunty Elaina now LOL


----------



## intent2smile

In the last week Jaxx has made out like a bandit!

We bought him his halloween costume.

He also got loot from a Petsmart clearance rack.

We found 3 large stuffies made by Kong that were $2.97 or less and I had 2 coupons for $2 off Kong products. (The stuffies are bigger than Jaxx but he loves them.)

We bought him a new Kong teddy bear (another $2.00 off Kong products coupon)

A JW Crackle ball. He loves those things!

A JW barbell 

We got a great deal on the toys and ended up getting all of his toys for $20.

I just need to find him some new clothes now. Winter is coming and his closet isn't as full as I would like!


----------



## SkyAtBlue

Just bought Kai a buddy belt! Very excited.


----------



## Barracuda51

SkyAtBlue said:


> Just bought Kai a buddy belt! Very excited.


WOW thats neat, stupid question but how do they wear something like this?


----------



## pupluv168

Barracuda51 said:


> WOW thats neat, stupid question but how do they wear something like this?


It is a type of harness. They put one front paw through each hole and close it at the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## ~LS~

There is no such thing as a stupid question Tracey.


----------



## Barracuda51

Thanks for letting me know being outa the loop for so long and now having a new baby around i didnt know what it was.. Goes to show you what happens when we get old. LOL!! Sooooo many new items now since Luna was a baby. Got all kinds neat stuff for my daughters Pug but never saw anything like that.


----------



## ladycakes

Frida was sick yesterday so I got her a new hoodie! Really, it was more to comfort me than her!


----------



## ~LS~

Aww Frida's a cutie! Look at that happy tail! 

Healing vibes for her. Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Chica n Ella

Chica's new handmade lavendar fleece hoodie from Ebay came yesterday. It's so soft and warm and, like most chis, our girl LOVES to be warm. She needed something warmer than her other hoodie (an all cotton pink camo one from Casual Canine) with Winter coming. I did have to cut a leash hole in the back of this new hoodie, but that's no big deal (especially considering it was only $7). I was so pleased with the purchase that I ordered another today, in red.


----------



## pupluv168

Toby went nuts at petsmart lol. He got some new hoodies and a heavy jacket. 










Here is is modeling two of them: 



















The puffy coat is a tiny bit big, but the next size down was too small. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Chica n Ella

Toby, you are one handsome little guy!  ...and it's too funny that, in the 2nd pic, he's more fascinated with the tag than with his new coat. Just like my sons...sometimes they're more interested in the box a toy came in,than in the toy itself, LOL!  Toby's new camo hoodie is too cute, but I also really like the puffy coat. You can tell from your 1st pic that it's fleece lined, which would make it nice and warm, but then the outside is clearly a water resistant fabric. Something like that would be perfect for our snowy, wet Midwest winters, so I think I'll keep an eye out for something similar. This is such a fun thread, but it might be dangerous for my budget!


----------



## pupluv168

ChicaChi said:


> Toby, you are one handsome little guy!  ...and it's too funny that, in the 2nd pic, he's more fascinated with the tag than with his new coat. Just like my sons...sometimes they're more interested in the box a toy came in,than in the toy itself, LOL!  Toby's new camo hoodie is too cute, but I also really like the puffy coat. You can tell from your 1st pic that it's fleece lined, which would make it nice and warm, but then the outside is clearly a water resistant fabric. Something like that would be perfect for our snowy, wet Midwest winters, so I think I'll keep an eye out for something similar. This is such a fun thread, but it might be dangerous for my budget!


Thanks. He's cute and he knows it lol. He is obsessed with tags. I was just trying everything on to make sure it fit, so I didn't want to take the tags off. He loves eating them and dragging things by the tag, lol. 

The hoodies are decent quality and were only $4.99 each. For that price, I thought they were worth it. And the puffy jacket is Martha Stewart brand which, surprisingly, has proven to be decent quality for the price. I like it because it is weather resistant but still warm because it is lined with fleece, like you saw. For less than $10 I think it was a steal! Love it!!

Overall, petsmart has awesome deals, although I am very careful to check the quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Chi Chi Mama

A booster seat.... yeah, an actual booster seat, hahahahahaha! He doesn't like it much, but it's for safety! (And it's raised too because he LOVES to see where he's going!)










Also this stuffy owl with a squeaker in the head. The body is crinkly and makes crackly noises. It's for Christmas.










He also got this coat and sweater - yaay for faux fur lined hoods!:



















He got little boots for the cold Canadian winter days:










The little blue Dragon:










Aaaand this ghost toy - which I think looks like the hilarious "Scream Cheese" on 'Hotel Transylvannia', so that's what I call it:










He also got another sweater and then a fall/spring jacket but I can't find pics. Yeah... he's spoiled... we don't have kids, hahahahaha.


----------



## ~LS~

Ashley one of those hoodies will look good under the jacket(for extra cold days).

It was nice to see my little cutie Toby, thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## pupluv168

~LS~ said:


> Ashley one of those hoodies will look good under the jacket(for extra cold days).
> 
> It was nice to see my little cutie Toby, thanks for posting the pics!!!


You're welcome. He loves showing off lol. I agree that the blue hoodie will look cute under the jacket. That's why I like that the jacket is just loose enough for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Chica n Ella

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks. He's cute and he knows it lol. He is obsessed with tags. I was just trying everything on to make sure it fit, so I didn't want to take the tags off. He loves eating them and dragging things by the tag, lol.
> 
> The hoodies are decent quality and were only $4.99 each. For that price, I thought they were worth it. And the puffy jacket is Martha Stewart brand which, surprisingly, has proven to be decent quality for the price. I like it because it is weather resistant but still warm because it is lined with fleece, like you saw. For less than $10 I think it was a steal! Love it!!
> 
> Overall, petsmart has awesome deals, although I am very careful to check the quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Wow, those are some great prices! I will definitely be stopping by Petsmart soon.


----------



## Chica n Ella

Zero's Mom said:


> A booster seat.... yeah, an actual booster seat, hahahahahaha! He doesn't like it much, but it's for safety!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this stuffy owl with a squeaker in the head. The body is crinkly and makes crackly noises. It's for Christmas.


The stuffed owl is cute, but the real adorable is Zero! Seriously, look at that precious face! How do you ever say no to him!?


----------



## Chi Chi Mama

ChicaChi said:


> The stuffed owl is cute, but the real adorable is Zero! Seriously, look at that precious face! How do you ever say no to him!?


Thanks! Lol, well he doesn't get told "no" often... hence why he has so much stuff. He has a toy box that he can pick and choose toys out of. Of course he's told "no" for things like begging for food and other training, but when it comes to buying him stuff... "no" doesn't happen often, hahaha.


----------



## KayC

The Snuggle Safe off Amazon, they both love it. Wish I would of bought it sooner


----------



## Jayda

Prince is getting hooked up on some clothes being the new guy. This is one of my favorites. It is a Puppia sweater with a "P" emblem the back, perfect for his name! He has needed it this weekend as we are in the mountains. Here is the little guy modeling it on the table in the cabin. The angle of this picture is kind of funny but I thought he looked cute.



















And a new Wooflink jacket....60% off at Doggie couture but they only had size 1


----------



## Chi Chi Mama

Um, behind Prince in the last pic there.... is that a super teeny tiny Chi in a pink sweater??


----------



## Jayda

Zero's Mom said:


> Um, behind Prince in the last pic there.... is that a super teeny tiny Chi in a pink sweater??


Yep, that is his sister Lady! She is not that tiny, Lady is 5.5 pounds and Prince around 4 pounds.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama

Oooh, she looks tiny in that shot.


----------



## Rocky

I received another Zooplus order today.
I bought Carnello dog spaghetti, Carnello chews, Yummeez in Salmon flavour, Lukullus bones with chicken, and Purizon (which I got for free via my Zooplus points).


----------



## Rocky

I got Rocky his first hoodie!


----------



## Pumpernickel

Rocky said:


> I got Rocky his first hoodie!


Aww little cool dude  Did it bother him wearing it? Doesn't look like it did!


----------



## Chi Chi Mama

Cute hoodie!


----------



## dannbarbery

I bought a furminator cos everyone said they are great, it's not arrived yet so i'l just have to wait and see.


----------



## CuddlesMom

The last thing I bought for Cuddles was food (raw meat & salmon). Now, she needs more for tonight. She's also getting two more toys from Walmart tonight, because they're her favorite toys ever. She keeps destroying them, and I keep buying her more .

This is the one she is getting tonight. The old ones were white:


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I got all excited to see a longer thread going on, and then realized it's over 3 years old lol


----------



## elaina

haha. ya, this was an old thread but it was a good one ! hope it catches on again . 

Last thing I ordered was from doggie couture shop. 

I got this : 

Louis Dog Pajama Party Top in Pink

and I got this :

Louis Dog Pajama Party Roll Neck in Pink

** there is a 35% off sale, so , it was a lot less money than the price listed


----------



## Chiluv04

Cute thread. I bought a New Year's Eve Lucky bag from Pariero and a few other things.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Cute thread. I bought a New Year's Eve Lucky bag from Pariero and a few other things.


I was thinking about getting a Lucky bag from Pariero, but decided not to. 
instead , I got Minnie and Ellie the Love hoodies from pariero


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute thread. I bought a New Year's Eve Lucky bag from Pariero and a few other things.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting a Lucky bag from Pariero, but decided not to.
> instead , I got Minnie and Ellie the Love hoodies from pariero
Click to expand...

I decided last second to get one. Though I admit it wasn't as exciting as I thought this years bag would be. But I do love a couple pieces in it. Also got the beige bear vest and the CC Paris tee in black, the style is just like the H tee (Hermes') and I love that tee! So I decided to get the CC Paris as well. I'm waiting for the price to go down on those love hoodies. They are cute, but I don't have to have them. 
After I exchange my ss stuff (which I have spoke to Melissa about) I will not buy anymore dog clothes for a while. I'm burnt out from it.

I didn't order from this last sale either cause the things I want, I'll be getting through the exchange anyway. Ava's ss has been shipped out along with all the other collars, clothes and BB's I ordered off Jessica so I think we are good for a while.


----------



## Chiluv04

Chiluv04 said:


> I decided last second to get one. Though I admit it wasn't as exciting as I thought this years bag would be. But I do love a couple pieces in it. Also got the beige bear vest and the CC Paris tee in black, the style is just like the H tee (Hermes') and I love that tee! So I decided to get the CC Paris as well. I'm waiting for the price to go down on those love hoodies. They are cute, but I don't have to have them.
> After I exchange my ss stuff (which I have spoke to Melissa about) I will not buy anymore dog clothes for a while. I'm burnt out from it.
> 
> I didn't order from this last sale either cause the things I want, I'll be getting through the exchange anyway. Ava's ss has been shipped out along with all the other collars, clothes and BB's I ordered off Jessica so I think we are good for a while.



I have not been on cp as much cause it's not the same. Too many of my fave members are gone. And you're the only reason I come on time to time. But I'll try and get some photos of Ava with her ss things and post.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> I decided last second to get one. Though I admit it wasn't as exciting as I thought this years bag would be. But I do love a couple pieces in it. Also got the beige bear vest and the CC Paris tee in black, the style is just like the H tee (Hermes') and I love that tee! So I decided to get the CC Paris as well. I'm waiting for the price to go down on those love hoodies. They are cute, but I don't have to have them.
> After I exchange my ss stuff (which I have spoke to Melissa about) I will not buy anymore dog clothes for a while. I'm burnt out from it.
> 
> I didn't order from this last sale either cause the things I want, I'll be getting through the exchange anyway. Ava's ss has been shipped out along with all the other collars, clothes and BB's I ordered off Jessica so I think we are good for a while.


I am kinda hoping that after a while , they will sell the pieces from the lucky bag separately . I think I remember them doing that last year. I really would love to have that hoodie with the smile on it , but, if I don't get it, it wont be the end of the world. haha. 
oh, I think your going to really love that bear vest. Minnie and Toots have worn theres a bunch of times and I think its great! too bad they never offered it in Ellies size.
I am def. cutting down now on what i'm ordering. 


Chiluv04 said:


> I have not been on cp as much cause it's not the same. Too many of my fave members are gone. And you're the only reason I come on time to time. But I'll try and get some photos of Ava with her ss things and post.


oh, I was thinking you haven't been on much cause I thought you had some classes you were taking. thought I remembered you saying you were going to be taking some classes. 
I agree that chi people isn't as good as it used to be. 
cant wait to see some more pics of Ava with her SS things !!


----------



## Thia

Last things I got were a new harness for Leo, a new leash for Luna, toys, treats, a treat bag and a clicker, and new food.


----------



## Thia

Ohhhh and coats for them both, regularly $30 each on clearance at petsmart for $6!


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided last second to get one. Though I admit it wasn't as exciting as I thought this years bag would be. But I do love a couple pieces in it. Also got the beige bear vest and the CC Paris tee in black, the style is just like the H tee (Hermes') and I love that tee! So I decided to get the CC Paris as well. I'm waiting for the price to go down on those love hoodies. They are cute, but I don't have to have them.
> After I exchange my ss stuff (which I have spoke to Melissa about) I will not buy anymore dog clothes for a while. I'm burnt out from it.
> 
> I didn't order from this last sale either cause the things I want, I'll be getting through the exchange anyway. Ava's ss has been shipped out along with all the other collars, clothes and BB's I ordered off Jessica so I think we are good for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I am kinda hoping that after a while , they will sell the pieces from the lucky bag separately . I think I remember them doing that last year. I really would love to have that hoodie with the smile on it , but, if I don't get it, it wont be the end of the world. haha.
> oh, I think your going to really love that bear vest. Minnie and Toots have worn theres a bunch of times and I think its great! too bad they never offered it in Ellies size.
> I am def. cutting down now on what i'm ordering.
> 
> 
> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been on cp as much cause it's not the same. Too many of my fave members are gone. And you're the only reason I come on time to time. But I'll try and get some photos of Ava with her ss things and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, I was thinking you haven't been on much cause I thought you had some classes you were taking. thought I remembered you saying you were going to be taking some classes.
> I agree that chi people isn't as good as it used to be.
> cant wait to see some more pics of Ava with her SS things !!
Click to expand...

Oh yes, life has me busy. Classes start at the end of the month.


----------



## Piddle Place

If someone can lend me the money, my dog needs a new Mercedes car!! I'll but the car harness if someone buys the car. Hmmm, maybe a "go fund me" campaign in the future.


----------



## Moonfall

Joint supplement and a bag of food. Lol. I feed some very expensive food so it was pricey!


----------

